# How to increase cache size in Lightroom classic



## msilver2 (Oct 6, 2019)

My dying hard drive in Widows 7 is forcing me to move to a new computer (Windows 10).
In setting up Lightroom classic on my new computer, which has plenty of hard disk space, I want to expand the size of the cache, as Adobe recommends:

_By default, Lightroom sets the Camera Raw cache to 1 GB. If you increase the cache size, it can store more image data, which in turn speeds the generation of previews of those images. Some Lightroom users find that increasing the Camera Raw cache to 20 GB or more can dramatically speed performance in the Develop module. To increase the Camera Raw cache size, do the following:_


_Choose Lightroom > Preferences (Mac OS) or Edit > Preferences (Windows)._

_Click the File Handling tab._

_In the Camera Raw Cache Settings area, experiment with a Maximum Size of 10.0 GB or more._


But this doesn't work!   When I go to edit|preferences|file handling, it doesn have anything about  the cache size at all, let alone a way to change it.

I can go to Edit|Catalog Settings|file handling, and there it says "preview cache," but there is no way to change it there.

On my new computer (without any photos added to the catalog yet), LR reports, at Edit |Catalong Settings| File handing.  a preview cache size of  148 KB.  
On my current computer, where I'm still using LR, the same spot reports a preview cache size of 13gb.

Is there a difference between "Camera Raw Cache Settings," which Adobe recommends be expanded to 10 gb or more, and "preview cache"?  

And how do I make the change that Adobe recommends?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi

Details are wrong. Go to Preferences > Performance and you'll see Camera Raw Cache. This is, as it suggests, for Raw data and saves LR reading the original RAW file (in the Develop module). Previews are different and designed to assist in the Library module.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 6, 2019)

Preferences performance tab.


----------

